# The BEST 240SX?



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Which 240SX is the best? Fastback, SE, etc? This is not a pole I just want some opinions because I'm about to buy one. I want it for a intro to the world street/sports car .


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S15


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Can you also tell me what makes it the best? HP, Torque, 0-60, handling, etc..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

..


> Horsepower sells cars, Torque wins races


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I commute 200 miles on the weekend and often "intersection Drag" around the town. I also want to learn some easy drifts. Which of the 240's might help me with this?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

they are equally good, just get any... this debate will go on for ages.... but i would suggest learning a little more about them and learning more about the different models through research of all sorts


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

FB is heavyer than coupe
s14 has more aftermarket support(in forms of KA turbo kits and whatnot)
s13 is light and good drift car
s14 is light and very good drift car
any 240 is good...


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

Im getting a 240SX, and I dont see any tremendous advantage of havin one over the other. Im putting a stronger engine in mine so I can get it the way I want it, and Im stepping into the import car world too, this will be my first car that aint a dodge lol


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

What Do you guys think of this one? Should I mess with a Convertable?

http://used-cars.autos.yahoo.com/us...5MDUmdnR5cGU9YXV0b3MmbWs9Tmlzc2FuJm1vPTI0MFNY


What about this one? The car interior is shit but I think I can work it. The exterior could use new paint and body work, but the engine runs great! I would probably spend anoth 5 G's trying to restore it. Is it worth it? It'll get chics!

http://used-cars.autos.yahoo.com/us...5MDUmdnR5cGU9YXV0b3MmbWs9Tmlzc2FuJm1vPTI0MFNY


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

go w/ a S14(95-98). their more balanced than the S13(89-94) which has a tendancy to understeer. If you get an S13, dont get a convertable. They suck. Their heavier than the regular S13 body(coupe and hatchback). They are less rigid structurally. And the car looks like kaka. 

This is just my opinion.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

*Convertible*

The convertibles are cool. Plus, they are rare...at least in San Diego. Mine's the only 240 convertible I have ever seen in my life. Anyways, they come in red (and I think red only...correct me if i'm wrong). It's the first car I've bought that smokes my dad's V6 sedan in a heartbeat. Sure, it's heavier than the others, but that won't stop me from loving my car. If you find an S13 convertible under blue book, then buy it if it checks out. I got mine for $3250, and for San Diego, the blue book value was near 5 grand. And the car is in beautiful shape. Now only if I can get the digital cluster swap to fully work...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

holydiver said:


> The convertibles are cool. Plus, they are rare...at least in San Diego. Mine's the only 240 convertible I have ever seen in my life. Anyways, they come in red (and I think red only...correct me if i'm wrong).



they aren't that rare.. I know a guy that has 3. Don't ask me why... But in response to the original question I would have to say that the best 240sx is mine  :loser:


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

get any other 240sx than a convertible if u want good handling. Plus older convertables are known for leaks.

I just got a 1992 coupe. It has great power weight balance. I will only trade it for 97-98 "angry eye"


__________________________________________________ ______________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6 
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm goin to say the s13 fastback...but then again I'm a little biast


----------

